# My personal art gallery. :3



## Faesinged (May 12, 2018)

Heya, potential readers. It's been quite a while since I showed my art just for the sake of it... so, um, here are a few of the things I've made. :3 Please be kind or, if you aren't, at least be constructive about it. Thanks very much for your time.













​


----------



## Whimsycal (May 12, 2018)

You got a neat style


----------



## HopeTLioness (May 12, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## Faesinged (May 12, 2018)

T-thank you. 0///0 Here are a few more things before I head to bed.


----------



## Faesinged (May 14, 2018)

Here's a very recent art that I completed for squidpops on Toyhouse. ^__^ It's of their saber-toothed tiger Jake. He probably loves you.​


----------



## Faesinged (May 18, 2018)

For a while, I was running a breeding game with my waifu and the world that the breedables lived in had little enemies that they would fight. They were all crosses between vegetables and fruits, or veggies and other veggies, or fruits and other fruits. All of them had glassy eyes... anyway, I drew some plushes based off of them.


----------



## Faesinged (May 19, 2018)

I also drew up some food items for a fair/festival event. ^^ Most of them are street foods, but they had to be made out of the fruit/veggie hybrid monsters I drew plushies of up above, hence some of them appearing to have veggie buns.


----------



## CreationsByRoyal (May 20, 2018)

Aww I really love your coloring style! And awww the thought you put into the food and such is adorable!!


----------



## Faesinged (May 22, 2018)

These are some of the plushies I made for an event in my breeding game thingie. :3




















​


----------



## Faesinged (May 23, 2018)

An Alolan Ninetails x Shiny Umbreon pokefusion. :3 Or, rather, a pokesona for Saefall. It has her ear piercing as well as her eye slits and snakey tongue.​


----------



## Faraday (May 23, 2018)

Your art is really awesome! I love the variety~


----------



## Zamietka (May 24, 2018)

Your art is clean and cute, I like it :3 great for chibis. You could use some more training with human anatomy, but it's still pretty good ^^


----------



## Faesinged (May 24, 2018)

Zamietka said:


> Your art is clean and cute, I like it :3 great for chibis. You could use some more training with human anatomy, but it's still pretty good ^^



Agreed. ^^; I think I need to start doing some skeletal and muscular studies or something. I've never done so before and for a while I harboured the foolish idea that if I had enough style points, it just wouldn't matter that I didn't really understand how arms and feet worked. But I'm starting to see how much that detracts from the final work in general... dang it, artistic wisdom.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 24, 2018)

Faesinged said:


> ​



I like where you were going with this one because you were really _really_ paying attention to general contours of how clothes fold and contract when on an actual person. It's not intricate here and that's good. People tend to overwork clothing and forego the the nature of different fabrics we wear. If we made the entire picture solid black silhouette, it would be obvious to tell he's wearing a medium coat, and fairly loose fitting pants so it's clear you have a grasp on this stuff. 
Simplicity is doing you a lot of favors. Keep practicing.


----------

